# Macap mc4 porting



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Getting a bit frustrated having to poke stuff up my spout as it were to get the grinds out the Macap ... So thought I would try a little port matching the exit hole to the chute. Apologies for sideways pics ... Phone uploading them sideways today

this is the culprit, shallow angle square hole in to round 45deg slope









Nice square hole









Ground out, steepened the angle and polished to a smooth shine









Exit chute wet sanded and polished









Final finished shed smoothness death slide









And and the difference ? .. Well a lot more coffee now comes out un-aided .. But .. I still need to poke chopstick up there to get the odd bit out, so hasn't achieved anything ... Although I get barely any clumping now

might try a sweeper mod on the burrs next


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Go for the lens hood hopper with a lid. Blows any remaining grinds straight out. Stopped me having to use the brush.


----------

